# FurFeast'08



## shebawolf145 (Nov 5, 2008)

I was thinking of making a con here in Kansas. I already know the month it will be in and the name for it. All I need now is an idea for activities.

For the first year it is just going to be a one day thing. It is based around Thanksgiving.
It will be like a big family reunion or get-together with games, friends, and good food.

Thanks to all who give me ideas!


----------



## DragonKid (Nov 9, 2008)

I would help if I had any ideas. >< But I think that Kansas needs one, since Oklahoma, Colorado, Texas, and (soon-to-be) Missouri have one. We deserve one!


----------



## Uro (Nov 9, 2008)

Well considering fur_fest_ is nov 21-23 that is pretty much the thanksgiving time con. If you schedule a new con around that time I really doubt you will get much, if any patrons.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 9, 2008)

If they don't have one near Christmas time. You could try and start one there?


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> If they don't have one near Christmas time. You could try and start one there?


christmas would be bad timing, too many people doing too many things. no time for cons.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 9, 2008)

DragonKid said:


> I would help if I had any ideas. >< But I think that Kansas needs one, since Oklahoma, Colorado, Texas, and (soon-to-be) Missouri have one. We deserve one!



YES WE DESERVE ONE!

It is going to be a thanksgiving one...I don't really care if alot of people come...for people that live around here and can't go to furfest they can go to a closer one.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 18, 2008)

Well if things go as planned the kansas furs are having a meet on Saturday the 22nd of November


----------

